# NZXT Kraken z73 Bug?



## molow (14. Juni 2022)

Nutze seit neustem eine Kraken z73 Aio.
Kühlen tut die super und hören tu ich auch quasi nichts.

Leider zeigt das LCD Display nach dem PC Start meine Gifs nicht an sondern nur die CPU Temp. 
Wenn ich die Software dazu (NZXT Cam) öffne und das Gif auswähle läuft es auch nicht - Ich muss erst das Gif neu einfügen damit es funktioniert.
Jemand Ideen zum fixen?

Setup ist:
Ryzen 5 3500X
Gainward GTX 1070
MSI B550-A Pro
32GB G.SKill Trident Z 2998 Ram


----------

